# Blobfest 2009



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

This annual event is held at the Colonial Theatre in Phoenixville, PA and is always a fun time full with a block party, music, film screenings, contests. 
This year it will be held Friday, July 10 through Sunday, July 12.

It's especially fun watching The Blob in the theater where it was filmed!

If you're in the area, definitely check it out. Always a good time.

BlobFest | The Colonial Theatre


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Reminder - this event is next weekend if anyone is close and/or interested. Always a lot of fun.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Here's a cool write up about this weekend's fest -

'The Blob' returns! - The Daily Local News : Serving Chester County


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The Blob is one of my all-time favorites! Johnny, if you go, you'll have to get some pics to share with us. The running out of the theatre and the costume contest for both pets and people ought to be great. I'd be there if I wasn't half way across the country.


----------



## Cleverlilminx (Sep 23, 2008)

Glad to see others talking about Blobfest as well. I was there over the weekend and my son won second place in the costume contest as a Martian from Mars Attacks.


----------

